# Good luck everybody on getting an egg (or 2) this Easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's hoping some of them will turn into pregnancies too.


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

lol  thanks fingers crossed for us all
steph


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Very good!!

Best of luck to us all and heres to lots of Easter Eggs (non chocolate ones!!)                        
 vibes........


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

When is Easter btw?  I know its soon but no idea when!! lol

Yep, lets hopping the Easter Bunny brings more than chocolate for us this year!    

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Witchie...Easter is in couple of weeks...Good Friday is 14 April...

Positive vibes and fertility dance for all of us (even though I'm not a clomid chick anymore I still need lots of "easter" eggs cos I'm an easter ivf bunny   )

                 
          
         

Take care everyone 
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

u-oh someone has edited my post, hows that possible?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sending all my buddies lots of good luck Easter egg vibes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Witchie...

I got exactly the same thing as you when I typed something in (can't remember what I typed now but I had to change the wording slightly !!)...seems to have come up automatically (bit like if you type in b!tch - without the exclamation mark it comes up with the word "woman")...very wierd      

Couldn't believe it when I saw it - thought I'd gone mad on the ivf drugs & actually typed it  

...you just need to modify your post to change the wording !!!!!

ok...just worked it out...it's when you type "[email protected] Bunny  " (I've replaced a with @ so it doesn't do it !) - I've posted a message to Tony on the Technical board !!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for that Minxy, that i was going   for a moment. Its kind of like an auto correct feature!! lol

Oh well, at least it wasnt offensive!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

had a reply from Kim...apparently it was done as a joke few years ago & stayed   ...I just thought I was going a bit  and didn't want everyone to think I was easter bunny


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Luck All!    

Lets hope we have as many BFPs as last month!  

Baby dust to all!


----------

